# Best Vacuum Cleaner for a dog grooming salon



## GoochiPooch

Hi can anyone recommend a good, sturdy, hardwearing vacuum cleaner for a dog grooming salon please?! Have gone through 2 Vax Power 7 Pet in under 2 years! Many thanks!


----------



## gorgeous

How about a Miele cat and dog? Very effective and well built.


----------



## GoochiPooch

Thanks Gorgeous! Have read some good reviews about them. Any recommendations for a bagless cleaner?!


----------



## gorgeous

GoochiPooch said:


> Thanks Gorgeous! Have read some good reviews about them. Any recommendations for a bagless cleaner?!


Well we also have the Gtech Air Ram and that is brilliant. Buy it with the Multi and your salon will be hair free with minimal effort!:thumbup:


----------



## GoochiPooch

Thanks very much Gorgeous!


----------



## dexter

I use the Dyson animal hoover. picks up the hair but you do need to keep the roller hair free


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Ive always had dyson animals, the last one lasted over 9 years. They have a 5 year parts and labour guarantee too. Even when that's run out they do a fixed price service for £79 that includes all parts and labour should it go wrong.


----------



## Old Shep

Dyson Animal for me too. Their after care is excellent. They even came to my fathers house when I needed to be there when they were calling for a repair- it was they who suggested I just take the Hoover with me and they'd call there to fix it instead of my own house!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Can you still get these vaccuums?


----------



## ChrisAndGypsy

I might be able to help with this. I repair vacuums so have plenty of experience. 

I swear blind by Sebo vacuums. They're commercial standard for domestic use. Bagged, but the bags are huge and last for months - we've just replaced the bag in ours for the first time since February. Built like tanks too! You get a 5 year guarantee that even covers the belt and they're cheaper to buy than Dysons. Also come with S Class Hospital Grade filtration, so great for allergy sufferers. 

Personally, I think Dyson are very average and wouldn't want to pay the whopping price tag they come with. One of the biggest repairs I see, is that top cyclones get clogged full of hair and block all the suction. 

Henry's are pretty good too - very solid and reliable. Just make sure you get the Henry Xtra with the air driven turbo brush for pet hair.


----------



## Old Shep

Shoshannah said:


> Can you still get these vaccuums?


Good point.

I have no idea. I doubt it.


----------



## tincan

Now i am not a dog owner (sadly ) anymore , but i do have 3 maine coons & a BLH .... I have a sebo pet4 , and quite frankly , i really do not rate it that highly .... Seems good on carpets , but it really (for me) does not pick up the hair and i have a lot of it daily  on hard floors , perhaps it's me i don't know , but i wouldn't invest in one again .... Not cheap & wish i had gone for the Meile now .


----------



## ChrisAndGypsy

tincan said:


> Now i am not a dog owner (sadly ) anymore , but i do have 3 maine coons & a BLH .... I have a sebo pet4 , and quite frankly , i really do not rate it that highly .... Seems good on carpets , but it really (for me) does not pick up the hair and i have a lot of it daily  on hard floors , perhaps it's me i don't know , but i wouldn't invest in one again .... Not cheap & wish i had gone for the Meile now .


They X4's aren't great on bare floors. Brilliant on carpet, but that's what they're designed for. If you have a lot of bare floors, you really need a cylinder with a straight suction floorhead as the brushroll in an upright tends to cause things to scatter on bare floors - it's the same for all uprights that don't have a brushroll off feature.

Miele are brilliant (we have a Miele washer & dryer) but the bags on their vacuums are quite small. Try a Henry - very robust, quiet and the bags are enourmous.


----------

